# lisbon, portugal?



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Are there any independent coffeeshops worth visiting? Off there for 4 days in July.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

bumping this thread due to heading there this Sunday! I will need good espresso when there : )


----------

